# I Urgently Need a Repair Technician in the Long Island, NY Area for CAMS 1V6P Rhinestone Machine



## RTianga (Apr 7, 2010)

I need someone to service my CAMS 1V6P Rhinestone Machine to get it running to full potential ASAP. Is there anyone in the Long Island, NY area that anyone can refer?!? Please email me [email protected]


----------

